# Spring size for craftman snowblower



## frandj (Sep 28, 2013)

I have purchased a snow blower for my craftsman garden tractor. It did not come with the attachment kit. I have gotten it hooked up to the tractor but because of its weight I need to put some helper springs on it. Does anyone know what size springs I need for the snowblower?

Dale


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Do you have a model and serial number for the blower and tractor? Might help find the springs you need.


----------



## frandj (Sep 28, 2013)

The snowblower model number is 842-242561. I understand the manufacture of this blower is out of business but springs should be available


----------



## hollaswe (Oct 28, 2013)

I think you should contact with parts shop for old parts.


----------

